# Shipping difficulties



## JCChronic (Dec 4, 2009)

Does anyone know of a light supplier that would ship internationally?

In my country I can buy HPS light bulbs, they're used for floods (which are all rated at a higher V. than I have in my space and I'm not changing it) only other option would be cfl's but, you guys have really sold me on hps benefits.  I've been searching for weeks and can't find any shop to ship.
  The space I've decided on is 3x3x3 roughly so I thought of 250w hps.
   Weather is getting colder now and I'm ready to flower but, my outdoor light is only 10 and a half hours (we never get frost but, 8C is not unheard of) and prying eyes could be a possibility.  How much of a quality difference is there between cfl and hps crops?


----------



## Alistair (Dec 4, 2009)

Hello, JCChronic.  I once did an all flouro grow.  I believe the weed was mostly Indica.  The buds were very nice and compact.  But HPS is better than flouros.  I think that if you choose the right strain, then the flouros should do an adequate job.   Make sure to have enough lumens and about 2700k in the color spectrum.  Actually, I used four 4' cool white and four 4' warm white shop lights.  In other words, you could try using both 6500k and 2700k for flowering.

Wait awhile for other replies.  I wouldn't be surprised if someone shipped internationally.  Good luck.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 4, 2009)

JCChronic said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of a light supplier that would ship internationally?
> 
> In my country I can buy HPS light bulbs, they're used for floods (which are all rated at a higher V. than I have in my space and I'm not changing it) only other option would be cfl's but, you guys have really sold me on hps benefits.  I've been searching for weeks and can't find any shop to ship.
> The space I've decided on is 3x3x3 roughly so I thought of 250w hps.
> Weather is getting colder now and I'm ready to flower but, my outdoor light is only 10 and a half hours (we never get frost but, 8C is not unheard of) and prying eyes could be a possibility.  How much of a quality difference is there between cfl and hps crops?



I believe that most online companies will ship internationally.  Have you tried HTG?  

Now, about your space.  I would really recommend more height than 3'--it just isn't enough height to really get a plant, a pot, and a light into.  For a 3 x 3 space, you should have a 400W.  A 250 is not enough lumens for that space.


----------



## se3dl3ss (Dec 4, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I believe that most online companies will ship internationally. Have you tried HTG?
> 
> Now, about your space. I would really recommend more height than 3'--it just isn't enough height to really get a plant, a pot, and a light into. For a 3 x 3 space, you should have a 400W. A 250 is not enough lumens for that space.


i would have to say a 250 hps in a 3x3 space is a great light for the size of that room low heat and it will cover the area very well just make sure u have good air exchange but ya the hight is really low u need at less 4 ft of hight


----------



## nouvellechef (Dec 4, 2009)

You need more than 3ft. I would go with a 400. I cant imagine there is not a garden supply that cant ship there.


----------



## JCChronic (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm using indica dom. strains (early misty, top 44 and afgani) and right now at 6 weeks they're about 22" tall (pot included).  The space dimensions are an under a table stealth ( just measured it and it's not even 3', hmmmm) a hole could be cut for light access.  

THG- Yeah, I looked at their site (with watery eyes) and they stressed N. America only and one company on Ebay that claimed international refused with the claim that usps wouldn't insure delivery overseas, like they are the only option.

nouvellechef- Yeah, that's what I thought 2 weeks ago

Alistair Young-That was my first plan but, after reading other awesome advise from this site I've been hypnotised by the HPS

se3dl3ss- I might have to rethink my spot I was hoping to finish my first time to get all the full growth dimensions, but as my country is having a "drought" I want to make this time the best it can be and the sunshine is less than optimum length.

  Thanks for your replies, I'll keep searching and worse case scenario might have to convert a flood light.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 5, 2009)

try worms way international


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 5, 2009)

there is a biiggg difference between cfl and hps flowering


----------



## JCChronic (Dec 5, 2009)

wormsway.com/ordering_info.aspx?AC=1

'Sorry, we do not ship outside the US or its territories.'

Hey puffmonkey, Is this the one you are suggesting? I found that under intern. shipping. Thanks anyway.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 5, 2009)

se3dl3ss said:
			
		

> i would have to say a 250 hps in a 3x3 space is a great light for the size of that room low heat and it will cover the area very well just make sure u have good air exchange but ya the hight is really low u need at less 4 ft of hight



A 250W is not large enough for 9 sq ft.


----------



## Locked (Dec 5, 2009)

250w is not going to do it but it looks like 1000bulbs ships international...this is from their site..

 "Options such as overnight and orders outside the continental U.S. need to be handled by an account manager through our sales dept. "

But you wld hve to call them to order...hxxp://www.1000bulbs.com/


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2009)

Isn't there a UK ebay that may carry hps lights. The Hydro Source [email protected]  I believe she just has her business on ebay right now. I think her website is still under construction for web orders. She has a great selection of products and the prices are right. I can't believe Holland doesn't have some sort of supplier that ships on that side of the world.



> *
> 
> International orders will be shipped using USPS international priority. Shipping time will be 10-14 days.
> *
> ...


----------



## nvthis (Dec 5, 2009)

Ebay?


----------

